# RHART'S 2022 Journal



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Finally getting things going this year. Very odd winter with very little moisture. We are about 3 weeks behind a typical year.

The end of last season:











And the start of this year:


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Had 8 tons of sand delivered will be topdressing on Tuesday.


Had the yard core aerated and raked up all the cores yesterday.





Finished off by scalping down to 3/8" to get ready to sand.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

How can you make this yard any flatter? Haha. Everything looks great to kick off May.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Thanks @bf7. Always trying to make things better.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Cut at 3/8". Will cut it there on Friday again then top dressing with sand Saturday morning.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Glad to see the season is up and going for you. Pumped to see your property at it peak this season!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Was too wet to put the top dressing machine on the turf, so postponed sanding until next weekend. Got 2 mows in Friday and Sunday at 3/8".
Finally starting to wake up.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Mowed tonight and sprayed urea on last fall's reno. Slowly getting better.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Cut at 1/2". Will cut again tomorrow at 3/8" before sanding.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

That last shot with the American flag is awesome


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Went down to 3/8", top dressed, then worked it all in.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

That's clean! What did you use to work in the sand? How much sand did you have brought in?


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

jskierko said:


> That's clean! What did you use to work in the sand? How much sand did you have brought in?


I used a baseball drag and a broom. I put down about 3/4 ton per 1000 sq feet.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Broke out the original manual reel I started with a few years back. Used this today after the topdressing Sunday just to be safe.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

2 weeks post sand





Last fall's reno slowly getting better


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Yowzer! Starting to hits it's stride. Looks really good!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Been spoon feeding last fall's reno with .30/1000 of urea every 10 days. It's slowly filling in. PGR applied to the rest of the lawn last week.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Great work!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

One week post pgr…mid to upper 90s for the next 10 days.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

great job! This is looking really nice.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Double cut at 3/4". Got my first round of fungicide down as well.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

A quick evening mow and pgr sprayed.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Not much has changed here…hot and fairly dry. Just trying to keep it going.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

daamnn Daniel! please telll me i'll get there someday!!!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

BBLOCK said:


> daamnn Daniel! please telll me i'll get there someday!!!


Thank you sir...you will be there soon enough


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Happy 4th!


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Beautiful!! What's the hoc in the front?


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Wiley said:


> Beautiful!! What's the hoc in the front?


Thank you!! 1/2" in the front 3/4" in the back


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Quick mow and spray of pgr. Like a lot of places really hot and no precipitation.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Looking amazing for summer!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Can't wait to see this come fall…


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Applied fungicide, prop, at 2oz/1000


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Applied another round of pgr. Last mow with the cali trimmer..just got a toro greensmaster 1000.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

You did wonders with the Caltrimmer, and many do eventually upgrade to something like a GM1000. Just curious, why you choose to make the switch...lower HOC?


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

whenever i just catch a glimpse of the backyard i think the play structure is a soccer net, which in my mind makes a lot of sense bc it looks like a perfect soccer pitch.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> You did wonders with the Caltrimmer, and many do eventually upgrade to something like a GM1000. Just curious, why you choose to make the switch...lower HOC?


I got a really good deal on the toro from my superintendent buddy…and I got tired of the wheel marks.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

BBLOCK said:


> whenever i just catch a glimpse of the backyard i think the play structure is a soccer net, which in my mind makes a lot of sense bc it looks like a perfect soccer pitch.


Thank you sir


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

PGR applied at .40/1000. Also applied some iron. It's hanging in there for not much rain at all this summer


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Quick mow and we actually got .25" of rain. Looks like one more week in the 90s at least.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

May have added one to the fleet..Hudson Star is a great little mower..used it on the front and sides at 5/8".


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Mowed again with the Hudson. Also applied fungicide 2oz/1000.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Applied PGR. Still cutting at .5"


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Started the fall nitrogen blitz. .5 lbs of N per 1000.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

Hudson Star, nice! Are you mowing all 18k with that? I would like to get one for the narrow areas on the side of my house.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

ReelWILawn said:


> Hudson Star, nice! Are you mowing all 18k with that? I would like to get one for the narrow areas on the side of my house.


No I am using the 3100 on most of it. I just use the Hudson on the front and sides, about 5000 sq feet or so.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Took the HOC down to .4"


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

I see a lot of room for a nice bentgrass green in this yard :wink:


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

livt0ride said:


> I see a lot of room for a nice bentgrass green in this yard :wink:


I am currently planning on this being a reality. I mowed in three chipping greens this year. I think next year I will bring in material and go for it. I may be hitting you up for some advice.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Just some pictures from the last few days…finally some cooler weather.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Sweet Hudson Star. How hard are they to push through the taller grasses? Yard looks great btw!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Wile said:


> Sweet Hudson Star. How hard are they to push through the taller grasses? Yard looks great btw!


As long as your not taking off too much it's really easy to push. I'm cutting at .40" every other day.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Dethatched in two directions yesterday then vacuumed up all the debris. Full day of work.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Quick cut with the Hudson Star


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Looks awesome as always!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Wiley said:


> Looks awesome as always!


Thank you sir


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Put down another .50 lbs of N per 1000


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Mid week mow .5”


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Another round of urea .5 lbs of N/1000.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

One last round of iron.


----------



## nATLzoysiaguy (7 mo ago)

Yard looking amazing as always! Where did you get the golf flags?


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

nATLzoysiaguy said:


> Yard looking amazing as always! Where did you get the golf flags?


Thanks…appreciate it…I made them, cheap and easy.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks amazing!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Trying to keep it going for Halloween.


----------

